# Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra



## Bigmac_79 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Like :thumbsup: my reviews on facebook!
*
Nitecore has been a respected name in flashlights for quite some time, always being one of the first to incorporate new technologies into flashlights. As a part of it's Explorer series, Nitecore has released the EC25, a "palm-sized searchlight", naming it the Cobra for the distinctive shape of it's head.



_
Thanks to Nitecore for providing the Cobra for review._

I’ll be reviewing the Cobra in two sections: first, I’ll discuss the light objectively (the facts about the light itself), then I’ll discuss the light subjectively (my impressions about the light's performance when used for specific applications). If you have any other specific applications you'd like the light tested for, let me know and I'll see what I can do.

3-Minute Overview

Below is a video "quick review" you can watch in just a few minutes, if you're not up for reading the full review right now:


_This video is available in 720p HD, but defaults to a lower quality. To select the playback quality click the settings button (looks like a gear) after you've started the video._


Objective

*Manufacturer's Specifications*

Price: $70




*

Packaging*











The Cobra comes packaged and a cardboard box with various pictures and specifications printed on the front, back, and sides.





Inside, the Cobra sits in a plastic form mold, with the accessories stored in a bag underneath.


*Construction*








The Cobra is made from aluminum, coated in a black hard anodizing to resist chips and dents and scratches. The body of the light is slightly wider and a little longer than the single 18650 battery it is powered by.







The Cobra uses a single Cree XM-L emitter in a smooth reflector that is medium-sized for this class, so the overall effect is a beam that is nether a long-distance thrower nor a complete flood, but rather something just a little floodier than middle-of-the-road.











The Nitecore logo and product number and printed at the top of the head in clear white letters. Below that are the distinctive heat dissipation fins that lend the appearance of a cobra. Even with these fins is the stainless steal electronic button. This button is designed with a blue LED that shines through a clear circle around the button to act as an indicator (more about this indicator in the UI section). 







The body and tail of the Cobra have Nitecore's characteristic spiral knurling pattern, to give the light a more grippable surface and to maintain the Nitecore style. The tail does not have a switch, it is completely flat.

Now, let's open it up!





In normal use, that Cobra comes apart into three sections: head, body, and tail.











Inside the head, you can see the metal circle that makes contact with the positive terminal of the batter. You can see that this terminal is surrounded by a black plastic ring--this ring is the mechanical reverse polarity protection feature of the Cobra. This means that because of this piece, a battery inserted backwards into the light should not be able to make electrical contact with the head (because it requires a slight protrusion to get past the ring and touch the post), thus preventing the battery from damaging the circuit. Also, as a side effect, this means that batteries with a flat top will likely not be able to make electrical contact with the head, and thus will not work in the Cobra without modification.

The threads are thick, square cut, and well greased, so their action is very smooth. On my review sample, the threads to the head are bare and the threads to the tail are anodized. This means that the light will continue to function if the head is loose, but loosening the tail will break the electrical circuit and prevent the light from activating. This is useful for a light with an electronic switch only, because it will prevent the circuit from drawing power when you are not using the light for a period of time. 

Inside the tail is a metal spring to make connection with the negative battery terminal, which means the Cobra can accept a range of battery lengths, and the batteries will have some protection from damage in the event of an impact.







I use Callies Kustoms 18650's as my standard testing battery, and they just have a very slightly raised top that didn't quite make a solid connection because of the mechanical reverse polarity protection. As a temporary fix, I used a small spacer magnet (seen in the picture above), but I do not recommend using any sort of loose space regularly due to the risk of a short.





The Cobra is easily able to do a stable tail stand, because of the complete flatness of the tail.


Dimensions





Accessories





The Cobra comes with a holster, lanyard, clip-on-clip, and two spare o-rings.







As you can see, the clip can be attached facing either direction.





There is no lanyard hole built into the body, so the lanyard is attached to the clip.







The Cobra will fit into the holster either head up or head down.


*User Interface*

The Cobra uses a single electronic side switch that, like a camera shutter button, recognizes both a half press and a full press, to control a complex user interface that includes five brightness levels and two blinky modes.

First, the Cobra has a built-in mechanical lockout. When the tail cap is loose, the light is locked out and will not turn on with any button presses. When the tail cap is tightened, the light will no longer be locked out. When you first insert a battery an tighten the tail cap, the blue LED inside the ring around the button will start flashing to indicate the battery voltage. It gives the voltage in a pattern A.B Volts, by flashing first A flashes, then pausing, then flashing B flashes. So for example, if it flashes four times, pauses, then flashes two more times, your battery is at 4.2 V. Consequently, you can check the voltage of your battery at any time by loosening then tightening the tail cap and counting the flashes of the blue ring.

When the tail cap is fully tightened, you can then turn the light on. You have two options, either to give a full press or a half press to the side switch.

A half press will turn on one of the four regular brightness modes, Lowest -> Low -> Medium -> High, whichever you used last. If you hold the half press for about a second, the light will enter momentary mode and only remain lit in that brightness mode until you release the button. If you do the half press quickly, the light will enter constant mode and remain lit after you release. Once in one of these modes, a quick half press will advance you to the next mode in the sequence, a long half press will activate Turbo mode, or a full press will turn the light off. 

When the light is off, a full press will take you straight to Turbo mode. If the full press is held for a second, it will be a momentary Turbo and the light will turn off again when you release the button. If it is a quick full press, the light will remain on until you give another quick full press.

At any time when the light is on, two quick full presses will activate Strobe mode, which is fast flashes of variable length at the same brightness as Turbo. When in Strobe, a half press will return you to the brightness level mode you came from, and a full press will turn the light off. Holding either a half or full press for about a second will activate the SOS mode.

Also at any time when the light is on a regular brightness mode, holding down a full press for about two seconds will activate the electronic lockout function, where the light will turn off, flash once, then not respond to any button presses until the button is held for about two seconds again. In electronic lockout, a very small amount of current will still be used (in contrast to mechanical lockout, which will use no current) to watch for the signal to turn back on.

At any time when the light is off but not locked out, the blue light in the ring around the button will give a quick locator flash once about every three seconds.

*Action Shots*

You can click on any of these shots to see them full size.

Light in Hand











White Wall (Very Low, Low, Medium, High, Turbo)
_ISO 100, f/3.3, 1/20"
_












BeamSlice




MugShot




Indoor Shots (Very Low, Low, Medium, High, Turbo)
_ISO 100, f/3.3, 1"
_












Outdoor Shots (Lowest, Low, Medium, High, Turbo)
_ISO 100, f/3.3, 2.5"
_











Long Range (Turbo)
_ISO 100, f/3.3, 5"
_




*Performance*

Submersion: I submersed the Cobra under about a foot of water for an hour, clicking the switch several times. I could find no evidence of water entering the light or causing damage.

Heat: On Turbo, the Cobra got very warm in about 25 minutes, but did not at any point get uncomfortable to hold.

PWM: I could find no evidence of pulse-width modulation on any mode.

Drop: I dropped the Cobra from a height of about 1 meter onto various surfaces (including grass, carpet, packed dirt, and wood). There was no functional damage or cosmetic damage evident.

Reverse Polarity Protection: The Cobra has mechanical reverse polarity protection, which means it also has some trouble with flat-top cells. See the Construction section for more details.

Over-Discharge Protection: While using the Cobra, the brightness will drop drastically from an otherwise steady output, then become very dim for a while when the battery voltage is low. Also, at any time you can check the voltage of the battery (accurate to 0.1V) by loosening then tightening the tail cap and counting the flashes of the ring around the button (see UI section for details).


Spectral Analysis




All light that we see as white is actually made up of several different colors put together. The relative intensities of the different colors in the mix are what determine the tint of the white we see. For example, cool white LED's have a lot of blue, and warm white LED's have more red or yellow. This measurement was done on a home made spectrometer. The plot below the picture is corrected for the spectral sensitivity of the human eye. Note: the peak in the 900nm region doesn't really exist, it's a piece of the second-order spectrum that's showing up here because of the high intensity of the light source. 

Output and Runtime




ANSI FL-1 runtime ratings are the time it takes for a light to fall to 10% of it's original output (counting from 30 seconds after turning the light on). 

The vertical axis of the graphs below represents a relative brightness measurement using a home made light box. The horizontal axis is time in hours:minutes:seconds. Runtimes are stated in hours:minutes:seconds. These graphs may be truncated to show detail.

*Mode Comparison
*
Turbo



Truncated to show detail.

High



Truncated to show detail.

Medium



Truncated to show detail.


Throwing Distance

ANSI FL-1 standard for stating a light's throwing distance is the distance at which the peak beam intensity (usually at the center of the beam) is 0.25 lux. I calculate throwing distance and candela (lux at 1 meter) by measuring peak beam intensity at five different distances and using the formula lux*distance^2=constant.

*Peak Beam Intensity: 21,302 cd*
*Throw Distance: 292m*

Subjective Review

Quick break down:

+ Very high output
+ Compact
+ Many output levels available
+ Accurate voltage indicator
+ Looks cool with that blue light
+ Good find-your-flashlight beacon
+ Very good regulation, with a tail
+ Good heat management
+ Nitecore's style
+ Solid tail stand
+ Comfortable side switch
+ Mechanical lockout

- Complicated UI
- Batteries need a full button top

The EC25 Cobra is a very impressive light. My favorite aspect of the Cobra is it's great output:size ratio, and for that reason alone it's my go-to larger pocket light. Normally I carry something that runs from a single 16340 during the day, then switch to something 18650 sized at night. The Cobra isn't a super-compact 18650 light, because it's got a large reflector and substantial heat fins, but it is also brighter than most super-compacts, so it's often worth the extra space taken up to have that extra bit of throw and power. Much larger than the Cobra, and a light begins to be uncomfortable in my pocket and I start to want a holster.

My next favorite thing about the Cobra is the number of output levels available. Instead of the standard three levels, it's got five: Lowest, Low, Medium, High, Turbo. The lower four are well regulated, and Turbo is very bright for a short time before dropping to High. Plus, it's got the Strobe and SOS for the rare occasions I want it. The tradeoff here is that having so many options mean the UI is either going to be clunky or complicated. On the Cobra, the UI is intelligently designed so that you can quickly get to either Turbo or a lower mode with only a single press, but this means it's a little complicated and takes some time to learn and get comfortable with. At first, I would often find myself going to Turbo when I wanted Low because I wasn't used to only pressing the button halfway. So, the UI does take some time to get used to, but when you do it makes the light very easy to use and easy to get to the mode you want.

Also, I really like the looks and the style of the Cobra. because it's got Nitecore's distinctive style to it, right down to the spiral knurling pattern. I like the look of the heat fins, they are very good at both giving a visual impression and getting the job of heat dissipation done well. Also, I'm very impressed with the implementation of the voltage indicator light. More and more lights have voltage indication functions these days, but the Cobra has one that doesn't clutter either the UI or or aesthetic of the light. By putting it in that clear ring around the button, and designing the light to automatically display the voltage whenever the light starts up, Nitecore has promised not to waste space or time with the function. The voltage displayed is accurate, and easy to see, so that I often find myself routinely checking the voltage of the battery with a quick twist before dropping the light in my pocket and heading out the door.

One thing that I would change about the UI of the Cobra is the electronic lockout function of the user interface. Specifically, I would remove it. I understand the desire for this function in a light, especially one with only an electronic side switch for complete control. It makes sense to want to have a way to keep the light from accidentally turning on and to reduce power consumption when not in use. However, in the Cobra an electronic lockout is redundant and unnecessary clutter, because the Cobra already has a mechanical lockout. The threads of the Cobra are well made and well greased, so the tail loosens and tightens easily and smoothly. Using the mechanical lockout removes all power consumption and all chance of the light turning on accidentally. So, it's my logical preference to always use the mechanical lockout instead of the electronic lockout, but the electronic lockout is part of the UI, so there is a chance that I will sometimes activate it by accident, then go to use my light and have to remember what to do to turn my light back on. This is just my personal preference, so I will understand if some have other preferences, but for me the electronic lockout just gets in the way.

Overall, the Cobra is an excellent high powered compact 18650 light. There are some that are smaller, and some that have more power, but the Cobra is the best combo of small size and high output that I have reviewed so far: over 800 lumens, but still small enough to fit in a pocket comfortably. I this is what you're looking for, the Cobra has it, with a good sophisticated UI thrown in.


*Long Term Impressions*
I'll fill this part in after carrying the light for a while. If nothing get's added here, either I find nothing else worth noting about the light, or I end up not using it often.


----------



## weekend warrior (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

Looking forward to hearing more impressions on this light!


----------



## Badbeams3 (Feb 26, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

Glad to see a review being done on this light


----------



## F. Premens (Mar 1, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

Waitinig for more..


Does the blue led of your unit stay on when the flashlight is on?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

Video posted!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*



F. Premens said:


> Waitinig for more..
> 
> 
> Does the blue led of your unit stay on when the flashlight is on?



The blue LED blinks every few seconds when a battery is in, then it's on while I'm holding down on the button, then goes back to blinking every few seconds when the main emitter is on. To get it to stop blinking, I can unscrew the tail cap just a bit because those threads are anodized.


----------



## Ray F. (Mar 2, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

When you get the chance I would like to learn more about lockout mode. What does Nitecore mean by "consumes almost no power"? How long can it stay in this mode before draining the battery? 

Thanks, RF

FROM NITECORE MANUAL ON THEIR SITE:

Standby Mode / Lockout and Unlock functions
With the light turned on, press the switch all the way down and release within one second to enter into standby mode. In this mode, the light will consume small amounts of power to maintain the settings in the MCU (micro control unit) but appear to be turned off. When in standby mode the power indicator light will flash once every three seconds to show the location of the light.
With the light turned on, press the switch all the way down and hold for more than one second. The light will turn off and enter into lockout mode. *Lockout mode consumes almost no battery power and prevents the light from accidentally being turned on. *Holding the switch for more than one second to exit the lockout mode.
NB: When entering lockout mode, the power indicator will flash to indicate specific battery voltage. Please refer to the “Power Tips” section of this manual for details.

*Additional Info*
As a follow up I found some relevant information on Nitecore standby drain in this review:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...light=nitecore+ea1360seURL\Shell\Open\Command

*I read somewhere else on the Nitecore site, that standby would last multi-year but I cannot find the link or reference at the moment. If i do I will add it later. 

These two references give me sufficient comfort that it's not going to run out of juice on the shelf unless left for an extended period of time. 
*
Of course unscrewing the tailcap is still an option.


----------



## Dubois (Mar 3, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

I was interested in the EC25W, but the beamshots seem to show a pretty ringy profile, so perhaps I'll hold off.

Edit 16/03

Looked again just now - no ringy beams whatsoever. Have you changed the white wall shots, or am I going mad?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*



Ray F. said:


> When you get the chance I would like to learn more about lockout mode. What does Nitecore mean by "consumes almost no power"? How long can it stay in this mode before draining the battery?
> 
> Thanks, RF
> 
> ...



Hey RF, good question. Obviously, it's not practical for me to run a full test of how long the battery will last in standby, but I can say it does use a very small amount of power. Even without the lockout mode, I measured the voltage of a battery on my multimeter (accurate to .01 V), stuck it in the Cobra and just let it sit not even in standby, so the blue light was flashing, and after a week measure it again and the voltage I measured was the same, so it dropped less than .01 V.

Because the current used in standby mode is so small, it may be hard for me to measure directly because my meter will likely not be accurate enough, but I'll see if I can get creative enough for a good measurement of it.

By personal preference, it's much easier for me to use mechanical lockout, because it's easier for me to remember how to turn it on/off, and I can be sure there is zero current flowing (unless you want to get into quantum tunneling, but I don't think many of us are _that_ serous about our flashlights  ).


----------



## holylight (Mar 9, 2013)

*Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

good job!


----------



## SeamusORiley (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

The EC 25 with the Nitecore diffuser makes for a great EDC. The diffuser on the low level is good for reading at night without disturbing others. It could be a bit lower, but as I am learning here the last few months, no one light is perfect. 

This is a devious plan to keep us purchasing. All the major manufacturers are in on it. Some concede one point to another, but all agree: don't produce one light with everything they want. 

You know who they is. 

So do I. 

They're also watching us. 

Beyond that, it's a great light. I gave my son a P25, which he loves. It is a bit longer than the EC 25, and has a lower light to start with, but seems like the same, well built quality. I am a newbie to Nitecore, and am impressed.


----------



## Ray F. (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*



Bigmac_79 said:


> By personal preference, it's much easier for me to use mechanical lockout, because it's easier for me to remember how to turn it on/off, and I can be sure there is zero current flowing (unless you want to get into quantum tunneling, but I don't think many of us are _that_ serous about our flashlights  ).



Bigmac,

Thanks for getting back. That sounds very reasonable as far as power drain. I assume you are happy with the light. I'm thinking of getting one. 

Regarding, the QT, you are right. We don't want to get "entangled" in that discussion right now.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*



holylight said:


> good job!



Thanks! :thumbsup:



SeamusORiley said:


> The EC 25 with the Nitecore diffuser makes for a great EDC. The diffuser on the low level is good for reading at night without disturbing others. It could be a bit lower, but as I am learning here the last few months, no one light is perfect.
> 
> This is a devious plan to keep us purchasing. All the major manufacturers are in on it. Some concede one point to another, but all agree: don't produce one light with everything they want.
> 
> ...



Don't let them know you've figured it out, or this may be the last time we hear from you. 



Ray F. said:


> Bigmac,
> 
> Thanks for getting back. That sounds very reasonable as far as power drain. I assume you are happy with the light. I'm thinking of getting one.
> 
> Regarding, the QT, you are right. We don't want to get "entangled" in that discussion right now.



We better stop the quantum jokes; if we get any closer to that speed this could go on forever :shakehead


----------



## wojtek_pl (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

Hi Bigmac_79,

according to your plots there is not much difference between Turbo and High... After first 3 minutes anyway. Is that correct impression ?


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Mar 13, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*



wojtek_pl said:


> Hi Bigmac_79,
> 
> according to your plots there is not much difference between Turbo and High... After first 3 minutes anyway. Is that correct impression ?



Yep, after the first few minutes Turbo mode drops down to High. It does not depend on battery voltage, because after giving the light a break it can do Turbo again even at low battery levels. I have not determined yet if it goes by a timer or by heat sensor.

Sent from my mobile device. Please excuse brevity and typos.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 14, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

How is it possible that you say; Peak Beam Intensity: 21,302 cd while Nitecore says 12500 cd?
Same with throw. You say 292 meters, Nitecore says 222. There is a big difference.


----------



## F. Premens (Mar 15, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*



Bigmac_79 said:


> The blue LED blinks every few seconds when a battery is in, then it's on while I'm holding down on the button, then goes back to blinking every few seconds when the main emitter is on. To get it to stop blinking, I can unscrew the tail cap just a bit because those threads are anodized.



There are two different types of EC25's, in one group the blue led stays on when the flashlight is on and in the other group the led stays off when the flaslight is on.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

Subjective review is complete, just waiting for spring to come and melt the snow so I can get some decent outdoor beamshots.



F. Premens said:


> There are two different types of EC25's, in one group the blue led stays on when the flashlight is on and in the other group the led stays off when the flaslight is on.



Thanks for that info. In my review sample the blue LED does turn off when you using the light, except it lights up when you are pressing the button. I think I prefer it that way, though it likely makes little difference to function or battery life.



kj2 said:


> How is it possible that you say; Peak Beam Intensity: 21,302 cd while Nitecore says 12500 cd?
> Same with throw. You say 292 meters, Nitecore says 222. There is a big difference.



It is definitely possible that my lux meter is not calibrated perfectly, but I've also noticed with previous Nitecore lights I've reviewed that Nitecore is one of those that very often underrates their specs. Likely it's a combination of these two. When comparing numbers between lights, you either have to compare to numbers measured from the same device or devices calibrated from the same device. In other words, those throw numbers are really most reliable when you just compare them to throw numbers in my other reviews.


----------



## jerelect (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

Bigmac, great review. This is my favorite light, 5 levels of brightness and built in voltmeter.


----------



## DocMortal (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

Great review ! This is my everyday work light and hasnt failed me.

Dropped multiple times still going strong.


----------



## phantom23 (Mar 25, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

What's the estimated output on lowest mode in your sample? Nitecore says it's 60 lumens but I've heard it's lower in real life.


----------



## picrthis (Mar 26, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

Great review....Thanks! I very much like the electronic lock out, I hope they don't take it out; yes I know we can twist the tailcap but I really don't like doing that unless there is no other way. I think Nitecore made a wise choice in the electronic lock out feature, once you get used to it, it becomes second nature in practice to use; I find it doesn't get in the way one bit.


----------



## radu1976 (Mar 28, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*



kj2 said:


> How is it possible that you say; Peak Beam Intensity: 21,302 cd while Nitecore says 12500 cd?
> Same with throw. You say 292 meters, Nitecore says 222. There is a big difference.



Bigmac's luxmeter isn't definetely well calibrated IMHO.
When he reviewed the SILKHUNT K11 he got around 16,700 lux on TURBO.
For the same light Selfbuilt's datas were indicating 9,800 lux throw on TURBO.
My conclusion is that the real throw - lux - of the light is about 60% of what Bigmac gets.

For the COBRA, I would say that the throw on TURBO - fresh charged 18650 - would be around 16,500 lux. So the throw distance about 260m, still better than what Nitecore mentioned.
Personally I would consider the throw on HIGH which gives a regulated output for almost 2 hrs, throw would be 10-11,000 lux so the light will throw a bit better than 200m.
For a 13cm light - with an XM-L - emitter I think that's very good, it actually equals in throw some lights I have with XR-E emitters - same lenght even the head of those is 3.2cm vs 3.4cm COBRA's head - More than twice more efficient though.
*
GREAT REVIEW*, thanks a lot for all your work ! It's so helpful to get info regarding the throw and the regulation besises all the other info !


----------



## SCEMan (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*

_"On my review sample, the threads to the head are bare and the threads to the tail are anodized. This means that the light will continue to function if the head is loose, but loosening the tail will break the electrical circuit and prevent the light from activating."_

I have the same bare threads, but on my EC25 a simple 3/8" loosening twist of the head will lock it out. This is my preferred method and simple to manage one-handed. Great light by the way.


----------



## phantom23 (Oct 7, 2013)

*Re: Object/Subject Review: Nitecore EC25 Cobra [In Progress]*



phantom23 said:


> What's the estimated output on lowest mode in your sample? Nitecore says it's 60 lumens but I've heard it's lower in real life.


Bump


----------



## den331 (Oct 30, 2013)

great review! is the switch on the ec25 plactic or rubber? thanks


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 2, 2014)

The razzi.me image links don't appear to be working. Might just be me, but can you have a quick look. Thanks.


----------



## Jhun80 (Jan 5, 2014)

den331 said:


> great review! is the switch on the ec25 plactic or rubber? thanks



Its rubber


----------



## RIX TUX (Jan 5, 2014)

den331 said:


> great review! is the switch on the ec25 plactic or rubber? thanks


its metal


----------



## Jhun80 (Jan 6, 2014)

RIX TUX said:


> its metal



How come my EC25 button is rubber? Only the ring sides are metallic I dont get it 






This one feels like rubber.

i hope its metal with rubber coating in it


----------



## RIX TUX (Jan 6, 2014)

Website says it is stainless steel, and pictures look like metal. Blue light part may be rubber.


----------

